
Blogging With Jekyll, Git and a VPS - tomh
http://bjorkoy.com/2010/05/blogging-with-jekyll-git-and-slicehost/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bjorkoy+%28Bjorkoy.com%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
olav-
Wow, Hacker News, I'm so proud. :) The post is short on details, so feel free
to contact me if you're actually doing this and run into problems.

